# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  14o Meeting Νέων μελών δικτύου, μηνός Iανουαρίου (17/1/05)

## papashark

*Δευτέρα 17 Ιανουαρίου 19:00*

_(την μέρα και την ώρα τις έχω κάνει λάστιχο...  )_

Στην *Αεραθλητική Λέσχη Αθηνών & Ολύμπου*:

Μπορείτε να έρθετε με τον ηλεκτρικό (κατεβαίνετε στάση Κάτω Πετραλώνων από την μεριά των Κάτω Πετραλώνων και ανεβαίνετε προς Αθήνα).

Για να βοηθήσω όσους έρθουν με δικό τους όχημα, το κομμάτι του χάρτη που βλέπετε ξεκινάει από το Πράκτικερ, μετά είναι το στρατόπεδο, μετά τις αποθήκες, μετά κάτι αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις και μετά διασταύρωση με Π.Ράλλη, και το στενάκι που είναι η Δαιδαλιδών (που ανεβαίνει από την Πειραιώς προς τις γραμμές) είναι πιο ψηλά μεταξύ του Baby-O και μαγαζί (ο Θεός να το κάνει μαγαζί) με πυροσβεστήρες απέναντι από τα γήπεδα τέννις άμα θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Somnius

Count me in...

Πού θα πάει ρε π#[email protected]%η μου μια φορά θα είμαι κι εγώ σε meeting.. 

Έλεος τα έχω χάσει όλα με την σειρά..!!! χοχο  ::  .........  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Αν από δουλειά είμαι χαλαρά θα είμαι εκεί

Η

----------


## mindfox

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι κι εγώ εκεί

----------


## thriloshelmug

Και εγω θα προσπαθησω να ερθω

----------


## niknif

Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά. Ανευ απροόπτου θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί  ::

----------


## EOS

Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά!!!  ::  Και εγώ ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να έρθω αυτή τη φορά!  ::

----------


## glodac

μάλλον θα είναι εκεί. Θα μαζέψω την ποντικο-ουρά μου και θα έρθω. κρύφτε τα ποντικοφάρμακα γιατί τα τρώω

----------


## freebird

Καφέ κερνάτε;  ::   ::  

Αν ναί, είμαι μέσα  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Γιατί ρε παίδες το κάνετε όταν αρχίζει η εξεταστική γμτ ????

τέσπα καλά να περάσετε όσοι πάτε (θυμάμαι εκείνο το αθάνατο meeting νέων με 70+ άτομα και ελπίζω κάποτε να σπάσει το ρεκόρ).

BTW Freebird ωραίο avatar, Pnik Floyd maniac ??? Το συγκεκρημένο το έχω σε αφήσα μαζί με το DSOTM  ::

----------


## john70

Xmmmm Θα περάσω και εγώ , Να ρίξω και καμία μπικτή  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Όλα τα έχει το AWMN, συναντήσεις νέων μελών, "κλίκες", αδιόρατα εμπόδια στα links, διαξιφισμούς με το γάντι, μπηχτές, χάνουμε τέτοια events?  ::

----------


## dmarinos

Μιας και ειναι περισσοτερο Newbie θα κανω τα παντα για να ερθω αν και ειναι κοντα στην εξετστικη αλλα εβελπιστω σε απεργιες!  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Άμα είναι να παραστεί και ο ύπαρχος,τότε ίσως περάσω και εγώ...Θα κάνουμε ωραίο ντούετο...  ::   :: 

Αν πας Γιώργο,μιλάμε και για το link μας...  ::

----------


## sabbas

Θα έρθω κ εγώ!θέλω να μάθω...  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν μπορέσεω θα περάσω και εγώ να ξεστραβωθώ λιγάκι  ::   ::

----------


## treloskostas

Φυλάξτε 2 θέσεις και για μένα....  ::  Όχι δεν είμαι τόσο χοντρός απλά μπορεί να έρθω και με ένα φίλο  :: 

treloskostas

----------


## stean_202

Μπορεί να περάσω και εγώ αν προλαβω....  ::

----------


## pank

Mεσα κι εγω!!
Θα προσπαθησω να φερω κι αλλους που ενδιαφερονται!!!

----------


## Somnius

> Αν μπορέσεω θα περάσω και εγώ να ξεστραβωθώ λιγάκι


Γιατί τι έχεις πάθει.. χεχ..!!!

Μέσα κι εγώ παιδιά..!
Κι εύχομαι αυτή τη φορά να τα καταφέρω!

----------


## gormir

κατά ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο θα ερθω και εγω μαζι με τον kolakoka!!
Αν μαλιστα εχει και φαγητό !!!!  ::

----------


## freebird

Άκυρο για μένα  ::  , έκατσε δουλεία το απόγευμα  ::

----------


## Somnius

Πωωω.. πρέπει να πάω σε μια έκθεση.
Η Ακαδημία Ταχυδακτυλουργών στο ΠΑΝΔΩ

Γαμώτο..!!!!!! αααΑΑΑΑΑ*ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ*

Έχει καταντήσει μ@#$%ια πια..

Ναντίτο, πότε θα πάμε για καφεδούμπα να τα πούμε μια φορά σαν awmnάδες?

----------


## Cha0s

Σήμερα έμαθα τελευταία στιγμή ότι παίζει μία επαγγελματική συννάντηση στο γραφείο και ενδέχεται να με κρατήσουν μέχρι αργά.

Αν μπορέσω να την κοπανήσω θα είμαι εκεί  ::

----------


## trooper_

Τελικά θα ειναι κανένας στο σημερινό meeting ?  ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Φυσικά. Εγώ και ο papashark θα είμαστε σίγουρα  ::

----------


## kolakoka

παιδια ο χαρτης που ειναι??

----------


## Achille

> παιδια ο χαρτης που ειναι??


Στο πρώτο post της ενότητας.

----------

